# Beispiel Mage



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2012)

Hi, hier eine kleine Anregung für alle die Akt3 Alptraum mit dem Mage nicht klarkommen.

Fähigkeiten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grundspielweise ist kiten. Nehmen wir eine von diesen Imba Championgruppen, die einfach nicht sterben wollen als Beispiel.

Als Opener wird Blizzard gewirkt (die Glyphe lässt die Gegner mit Glück erstarren). Durch das passive Talent "Kaltblütig" wird der Schaden gegenüber unterkühlten/gefrorenen Zielen um 20% erhöht. Nun wird mit Meteor auf die Gegner geschossen. Danke der Glyphe kostet der Meteor nur 35 Arkankraft. Kommen die Gegner zu nahe -> Frostnova (Glyphe Reduzierter Cooldown). Mit der Eisrüstung werden die Gegner ein weiteres mal eingefroren sollten sie angreifen wollen.

Das sind nun 3 Zauber die einfrieren und einem so 20% mehr Schaden geben und einem die Zeit geben ausser Nahkampfreichweite der Gegner zu kommen.

Zur Arkankraftregeneration nutze ich Magisches Geschoss mit Einstimmungs Glyphe (Der Schuss erzeugt so 4 Arkankraft).

Magische Waffe boostet mit der Glyphe Mächtige Waffe den dmg um 15%.

Verschwimmen reduziert den erlittenen Nahkampfschaden um 20%.

Machthungrig kann auch gegen andere passive Fähigkeiten eingetauscht werden.

Wichtig ist den Meteor so oft wie möglich auf einem eingefrorenen Gegner zu platzieren, da er den größten dmg output hat. Und wie gesagt, kiten was das Zeug hält wenn die Gegner hartnäckig sind. Da Meteor und Blizzard im Laufen gewirkt werden können funktioniert das sehr gut.

Zur Ausrüstung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Vitalität, Intelligenz und Waffenschaden.

Grade der Waffenschaden ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Komponente. Ich versuche alle 5 Level eine neue Waffe zu ersteigern.

Ja, genau. Ersteigern!

90% meiner Items sind aus dem AH.

Eine gute Ausrüstung aus dem AH zu bekommen ist nicht so schwer. Erstmal levele ich den Schmied nicht mit, nur nebenbei, aber nicht um Items zu craften.

Gefundene blaue Items verkaufe ich beim Händler. Gelbe Items stelle ich zu günstigen Preisen ins AH. Gute gelbe Items (wenn die Werte für andere Klassen Sinn ergeben) werden teuer im AH verkauft.

So habe ich immer Gold um im AH shoppen zu gehen. Dort gehe ich dann wie folgt vor:

Ich schaue mir meine Ausrüstung an und gucke welches Item die niedrigste Levelstufe besitzt. Dann schaue ich im AH nach Items auf der Stufe auf der ich mich aktuell befinde (oder leicht darunter). Als Suchkriterien werden nun die Vitalitäts- und Intelligenzwerte des alten Items genutzt und ein Sofortkauflimit von 10.000 Gold festgelegt. So bekommt man nach und nach eine preiswerte aber gute Ausrüstung.

So habe ich nach Akt3 23,5k HP, 1380dmg und 2000Rüssi.

Vor Akt3 waren es 17k hp, 900dmg und 1000Rüssi. (Hab Zweihandstab gegen Schwert und Schild getauscht, daher der Sprung bei Rüssi)




So ich mache hier mal Schluss. Ich hoffe der ein oder andere konnte was lernen. Die Skillung ist wie gesagt hauptsächlich auf kiten ausgelegt, hat sich aber beim Endboss bewährt. (Bin nicht gestorben ^^) Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen. Wenn ihr eine interessante Skillung habt, oder Tricks die euch durch Spiel helfen, immer her damit.

[Flames von Level 60 Leuten die meinen sie wären was besonderes brauch ich hier nicht. Danke./)^3^(\]


----------



## Pulmi (23. Mai 2012)

danke!

bin grad alptraum, zweiter akt. gestern bin ich mehr gestorben als alles andere. habs mal so gemacht wie du. den steifgefrohrenen blizzard hab ich leider noch nicht. 
noch mal im ah eingekauft und was soll ich sagen...
von von vorher knapp 600 dps hab ich jetzt 1800 dps !

muss mich jetzt nur noch einspielen. aber die gegner fallen schon mal deutlich schneller um.


----------



## puzzelmörder (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen Zauberer im Alptraummodus aber würde meinen du hast zu viele HP. 

Ich hatte lange Zeit mit meinem DH viele Hp aber wenig Schaden und die Mobs waren teilweise nen echtes Problem auch mit kiten. Glaube im 3ten Akt hatte ich dann 2k+ Schaden und 12k HP und es ging wunderbar und man musste nicht mehr so lange kiten bis die mal gefallen sind. xD

Hp bringt ab nem gewissen Punkt kaum noch was weil die spezialattacken der meisten Trashpacks (Bosse sowieso) einen eh fast umnuken. Ich gehe lieber direkt auf Maxdmg udn nehm HP nur nebenbei mit. 

Die Skillauswahl werd ich mir mit Sicherheit aber mal abkupfern. xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2012)

warum zum teufel den 5 min buff auf rechtsklick? pack da blizard hin oder so^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2012)

> warum zum teufel den 5 min buff auf rechtsklick? pack da blizard hin oder so^^



Hihi, ja ich bin halt LoL Spieler. Die Fähigkeiten auf Q,W,E gefallen mir irgendwie am bessten. Hatte auch ursprünglich Desintegragtion auf der Maustaste, bis ich gemerkt habe das ich die Fähigkeit garnicht mehr einsetze.



> Ich hab zwar noch keinen Zauberer im Alptraummodus aber würde meinen du hast zu viele HP.



Jop, hab vor kurzem zwei Items mit +150 Vitalität bekommen. Normalerweise peile ich auch Int>Vit an. ^^



> danke!



Genau dafür hab ich mich gestern nacht hingesetzt. =)


----------



## Teysha (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da eine ganz wichtige Frage. Wie kann man denn die Zauber selber umstellen auf den TAsten und wieso kannst du 2 ZAuber aus einer Kategorie wählen? Also du AHst z.B. Blizzard und Meteor.

Hm... ich benutze gegen Bosse immer Froststrahl, weil der bei mir den meisten Schaden macht. Meteor dauert zu lang, bis er runter kommt, selbst mit Blizzard. DA finde ich desintegration und vor allem Archon ( zünde immer Archon bei Champs oder Elite ) deutlich besser.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2012)

Die Zauber auf andere Tasten belegen geht relativ einfach über die Tastaturbelegung, bei Optionen, wenn man Esc drückt.

2 Zauber der gleichen Kategorie kann man auswählen indem man bei der Zauberauswahl (da wo man auch die Glyphe festlegt) mit den Pfeilen oben rechts und links die Kategorie wechselt.

Froststrahl, Desintegration und Archon machen zugegeben eine Menge Schaden. Bei den Bossen aus Akt 2 und 3 auf Alptraum bekommt man allerdings Probleme, weil man für diese Fähigkeiten stehen bleiben muss. Das erschwert es ungemein den Bossfähigkeiten auszuweichen.

Den Akt2 Boss hab ich glaube ich noch mit einer Kombination aus Kristallschild und Desintegration gekillt.

Den Boss aus Akt 3 habe ich dann mit der oben genannten Skillung gelegt. Einfach den Boss mit Blizzard verlangsamen und in seine Laufrichtung Meteore schießen. Da man nicht anhalten muss ist es sehr leicht seinen Fähigkeiten auszuweichen. Ich wüsste bei diesem Boss nicht viele Gelegenheiten um eine längere Zeit Desintegration durchzucasten. Der zielsuchende Meteor von ihm verursacht 5000 Schaden (bei mir) und die Voidzones sind auch nicht umbedingt etwas wo man länger drin stehen bleiben kann. Ich war mir bei dem Kill so sicher, ich hätte auch auf Hardcore spielen können ohne Angst zu haben das der Boss mich plötzlich aus den Latschen haut.


----------



## Teysha (23. Mai 2012)

Danke dir, hm ok.. ich bin erst Akt2 auf Alptraum. Allerdings benutze ich den ZAuber Schock mit der Glyphe Blitzkugel ( oder so ). Wenn man z.B. viel Angriffstempo hat, würde ich komplett auf Froststrahl oder Desintegration verzichten, weil die Astralenergie ruck zuck runter geht. Dafür wird aber Schock sehr stark ( bei mir momentan 1200 konstant Schaden ohne Krit ). Hm... Belial und Azmodan sind schon sehr movementintensive Encounter. Gut möglich, adss die Zeit nicht immer reicht. Kristallhaut halte ich aber für zu stark, als sie weglassen zu können ( für mcih eprsönlich ). Ist aber immer Geschmackssache und eigener Spielstil.


----------



## Teysha (23. Mai 2012)

Ich find die Pfeile nicht, die du mir beschreibst. Ich öffne das Skillbuch, aber sehe nirgendwo Pfeile, außer der, der direkt über der Skillleiste bei dem Skill auftaucht, aber den kann ich nicht bewegen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder erklären mehr als tausend Worte. =)


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ab Hölle mit folgender Kombination rumgerannt http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#UlXRSO!bYf!abYbZY

Kite mit Blizzard und Hydra, da ich Lagtechnisch einfach mit Meteor nicht zurecht komme. Einzig problematisch hierbei sind Gegnerkombinationen mit "schnell", "unverwundbare diener" und "teleport". Alles andere ist in der Regel kein Problem, einfach laufen und kiten. Dauert ein Weilchen, aber Hölle ist so für mich - abseits Akt 3 - kein Problem gewesen. 

Wichtigste hierbei ist die Lebensrüstung. Auf Vitalität pfeife ich, bin nur mit ca 10k rumgelaufen (tue es auch jetzt in inferno noch), denn oneshot wäre man auch bei 30k ohne defensive werte. Lebensrüstung sorgt dafür, dass man immer maximal 1/3 des maximalen lebens als Schaden bekommt 

Das gute, das wirkt sich auch auf die Absorbmenge der Diamantenhülle aus.

Einzig in INFERNO geht es dann wirklich richtig rund. Grundlegend klappt es mit dem Specc da auch, aber die Gegnerkombinationen sind manchmal einfach nur lustig...
Ein mix aus Vortex, Jailor, Waller, Arkan, Horde, immortal minions tut doch immer gut


----------



## Sayshea (24. Mai 2012)

das mit der Lebensrüstung haut aber seit gestern nicht mehr hin



> Fertigkeitsrune – Lebensrüstung
> Die absorbierte Schadensmenge aus einem einzigen Angriff ist ab sofort auf 100% des maximalen Lebens des Spielers beschränkt.




Quelle: [url="http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/4662223/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_%E2%80%93_Mai_Aktualisiert_am_22052012_-23_05_2012#blog"]Hotfix[/url]


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. Mai 2012)

Das haut nach wie vor hin...
Nur, dass man nun nach 3 Schlägen die Rüstung refreshen sollte


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2012)

mehr hp bedeutet aber mittlerweile, das man weniger schaden mit force armor nimmt

deien skilllung past aber, is die 08/15 normskillung dier 75% alelr amges nehmen auf hölle+
bis akt 2 inferno komtm man damit, danach verreckt man einfach


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Mai 2012)

Hab mit meiner Skillung gestern Diablo auf Alptraum gekillt. Easy going.

Das mit dem Forceshield find ich sehr interessant. Fehlen mir nurnoch 5 Level dann werd ich das mal testen. = )


----------



## JonnyBee (26. Mai 2012)

schwert und schild ist das wirklich sinnvoll?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Mai 2012)

Weis nich, ich brauch die extra Rüstung sonst hab ich das Gefühl, dass mir die Gegner zusehr auf die Glocke hauen.

Wenn du ohne Schild gut klarkommst ists doch auch super. = )

Der Punkt ist doch der: Irgendwann kommt man in die Situation wo man umringt von Gegner in der Ecke steht und richtig auf die Mütze bekommt. Dann bin ich froh das ich mein Schild habe, da es mir hilft solche Momente zu überleben. Heißt natürlich auch das mir ein gewisser Teil an Schaden flöten geht und ich länger auf den Mobs rumhauen muss.

Da die Gegner meiner subjektiven Einschätzung nach schnell genug umfallen, bevorzuge ich also das Schild.


----------



## crewean (27. Mai 2012)

Auf Inferno hilft dir das Schild dann aber auch nicht weiter  Wizard ist auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ohne Force Armor nicht mehr Spielbar.
Schild würde ich schon aus dem Grund weglassen, weil da ne ordentliche Packung Schaden verloren geht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Mai 2012)

Das Lebensschild gibts ja erst ab lvl56 von daher hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit. ^^ Aber ich glaub wohl das spätestens auf Inferno sehr viel mehr Schaden auf die Mobs kommen muss. =)


----------

